# contrat, même PE mais autre enfant



## Laurence5 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les filles,

Voila un cas de figure sur lequel je n'ai jamais eue a me poser de questions, mais aujourd'hui j'ai besoin d'informations.
Je m'explique.......
J'ai actuellement A en contrat qui se terminera fin Aout 2023 car je ne fait pas le périscolaire, par contre la maman va bientôt accoucher et elle me propose  bebe en Septembre 2023 quand A rentrera à l'école.
Comment sa ce passe au niveau du contrat, on signe rupture de contrat et on en refait un autre pour bebe? ou faut il laisser le contrat comme ca et faire un avenant? ou autre solution? laquelle?.
Et pour les congés payer , prime etc...comme cela se passe t il ?
Je suis dans le flou total  .
Je sais, que pour l'année prochaine mais j'aime pas être dans le doute et préfères savoir rapidement.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## abelia (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, oui il faut faire une rupture de contrat, retrait de l'enfant et faire un nouveau contrat pour le bébé.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Il n'y aura pas de période d'essai sur le 2° contrat car c'est le même employeur.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Il faut 
1) Faire une rupture pour le contrat en cours 
(Lettre de licenciement, préavis, régularisation, iccp) 

2) Faire un nouveau contrat pour B

3) Indiquer la reprise de l'ancienneté 

4) Pas de période d'essai 

Pour les CP qui dit nouveau contrat dit repartir à zéro comme si c'était un enfant lambda


----------



## isa19 (22 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 je suis dans ce cas fin du contrat 31 aout (je ne fis pas de péri) et reprise le 19 septembre avec le pt frère (qui aura 2 mois 1/2). Donc fin du contrat avec l'ainée et nouveau contrat avec le pt frère et effectivement pas de période d'essai.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Surtout penser à la reprise de l'ancienneté


----------



## Laurence5 (22 Juillet 2022)

C'est à dire ? assmtzam


----------

